# autosmart tardis problems



## ben25 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi guys,

Used autosmart on some plastic trim the other day in order to remove the tar. After i was finished i noticed its turned the plastic a horrible white colour. I tried to remove the white staining with some g101 and had no luck so I've covered it up with a plastic dressing but when it starts to wear off you can still see the whiteness caused by tardis. 

Is tardis not meant for exterior trim? if not what else should be instead? 

thanks


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Ben, just out of interest did you read the label on the tin?


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh dear.......not sure if peanut butter will help you here. Try megs gold class dressing. That might do the trick. As doctor said....did you read the instructions?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

IPA and lots of scrubbing should help you out OP

:thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Ben Gum said:


> Ditto. Mind you I think the AS rep clearly needs to be a bit more careful that his customers are aware of what they are buying!


I'm just wondering here if the op actually has a tin with a label?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

Im not sure what could help with the whitened plastics, but just thought I'd give some advice for the future (hope you dont mind).
Most strong tar removers will mark plastic and the ones I use specifically state that they should not be used on plastic.
Alot of people seem to look down on the weaker tar removers, and thats something I disagree with. Whenever I'm working on something expensive or with alot of plastic, I always use something milder than tardis or rapide. Takes a little more time and product, but reduces the risk of any damage. 
Perfect example is Autoglym's Tar Remover.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I've just posted in another thread. If you need a weaker tar remover for sensitive areas than save yourself s few quid and buy some kerosene. A lot of the weaker tar removers are basically odourless kerosene


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Just my 2 pence worth .

Would the heat gun trick not bring back the colour as often mentioned on here for restoring faded plastic's ?

Worth a try IMO.


----------



## ben25 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you for all your replies, i fear i may have neglected to do what any normal person with a brain would of done and that is to read the tin. I shall read it immediately. 

it's rather annoying as its difficult to avoid getting it on plastic trim as it runs down the panel its been applied to and onto and trim below. one would think that it would be suitable for trims if the application of the product needs to be sprayed so close to the trim in the first place.


----------



## ben25 (Aug 15, 2012)

The Doctor said:


> I've just posted in another thread. If you need a weaker tar remover for sensitive areas than save yourself s few quid and buy some kerosene. A lot of the weaker tar removers are basically odourless kerosene
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so this is suitable for all delicate plastics? where would i buy some from?


----------



## ben25 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ben Gum said:


> It is a professional product so little characteristics like that are unimportant besides the cost per use. If you want something which is targeted more to the end (non pro) user, you need to look at either dodo tarmalade of orchard tar cleanse - they are thicker products and won't drip everywhere.


Thanks for your reply. I'll give that a go for future use. is tarmalade as effective as tardis or does it take ages for any results?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

ben25 said:


> Thank you for all your replies, i fear i may have neglected to do what any normal person with a brain would of done and that is to read the tin. I shall read it immediately.
> 
> it's rather annoying as its difficult to avoid getting it on plastic trim as it runs down the panel its been applied to and onto and trim below. one would think that it would be suitable for trims if the application of the product needs to be sprayed so close to the trim in the first place.


Try spraying it on a cloth then wiping if there's delicate trim around that you don't want the tardis to run onto.

You can buy kerosene from some petrol stations, camping shops or handy man stores. Failing that Autosmart Plus 10 although not as quick to work as tardis still does a good job of removing tar. It's got me out of trouble many times when I've ran out of tardis and perfectly safe on all surfaces.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodo's supernatural tar & glue remover does not stain trim, all natural ingredients I believe.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

forever black? think thats what its called.
its advertised as a permanent dye but ive never used it. might be worth a look tho


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Any photo of the trim/damage?


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Vynal wrap the trim matt black, could possibly be an option?


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Does white spirit stain plastic trim?


----------

